# Trying to find a preceptor



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey all, 

I just finished clinicals the other day and am now waiting on a precpetor to start my internship. I have asked around with medics I run into, but nothing for sure now. My school promised us that they would hook us up and students are still waiting around. Any suggestions? Im in the bay area, and am willing to go just about anywhere possible in the state to do an internship, and possibly out of state as long a living situation is possible.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 2, 2010)

Generally to do an internship your school has to have a contact or arrangement of some sort with the agency becuase of insurance and stuff like that. You can't really just go out and find some random medic who will precept you. If there are still students waiting around you need to get on your teacher, and go up the chain if needed.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 3, 2010)

the school has said that they are going to set us up. However, they said that if you can find a medic who is a preceptor that is willing to take you, that would work too


----------



## bradford (Aug 3, 2010)

I just finished my internship at American Ambulance based out of Fresno and would highly recommend it. I live in Southern California and the commute really wasn't terrible, and the experience was invaluable. I don't know how easy it is to set up a contract with an interning agency, but American seems to take interns from a lot of schools so it might be something worth looking into. It's a very busy system with pretty progressive protocols. Good luck.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 3, 2010)

did you go to NCTI? If so I wouldn't count on the school setting your internship anytime soon, I know people that waited 6months to a year. 

+ 1 on American Ambulance in Fresno, busy system and more progressive than most other counties in CA


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Definitely didnt go to the medic mill, AKA NCTI. Went to Foothill in Palo Alto. I have heard awesome things about American down in Fresno, however they are backed up now on students. I am totally willing to go to Fresno, ALCO, pretty much anywhere to do my internship. I just want to do it before I start forgetting things.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 3, 2010)

And the school does have a contract with American, its just that my classmates and myself just have to wait and for openings with them.


----------



## atropine (Aug 3, 2010)

Try going down to the LA area lots of preceptors down there, if you have cash on you some guys from the city would be willing to take you a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Which agency down there does internships? And does Fire transport or is it AMR or some other agency?



atropine said:


> Try going down to the LA area lots of preceptors down there, if you have cash on you some guys from the city would be willing to take you a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 3, 2010)

If you go to LA stay away from county fire! Go to LAFD or many of the other depts i.e. Long beach, Pasadena, Burbank. But be aware LA is a mother may I? System, if you can't get into Fresno try hall in kern county.


----------



## atropine (Aug 3, 2010)

try calling around to the different FD's and speaking with the ems officers and telling them you situation.


----------



## sdadam (Aug 4, 2010)

I hear the bay area is one of the toughest places to find a preceptor these days. Good luck though, just keep asking and asking eventually something will work out.


----------



## bradford (Aug 4, 2010)

I was hell-bent on doing my internship with American, so I went to the CCEMSA orientation and met with the HR guys in Fresno and only had to wait about a month. I know 4 or 5 people who are wrapping up internships out there, so there should be spots opening up. Also, San Luis Ambulance out of San Luis Obispo takes interns. Good luck


----------

